# Boardman Waterproof Jacket



## Truth (6 Dec 2015)

Morning all,
On sale at Halfords at £25, £22.50 with BC discount.
Are they any good?
Cheers


----------



## Heisenberg71 (6 Dec 2015)

Truth said:


> Morning all,
> On sale at Halfords at £25, £22.50 with BC discount.
> Are they any good?
> Cheers



Nice jackets. They look pretty cool, if you ride a Boardman. However they are NOT waterproof, by any stretch of the imagination. Mine is good if you want an outer layer to stay warm. However as soon as it rains it seeps straight through and you end up wet. 

With cycling jackets I have found you tend to get what you pay for.


----------



## Truth (6 Dec 2015)

I thought that would be the case to be honest mate and YES I agree totally about the cycling jackets.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (6 Dec 2015)

Scrub my dismissal.
Just checked out the website. Mine is what they now call the "wind proof jacket". They used to sell it as "waterproof". The new one looks a great jacket for the price, with waterproof zips and seams etc. Bargain at £25. 

Sorry.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (6 Dec 2015)

What is "BC Discount"?


----------



## Robeh (6 Dec 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> What is "BC Discount"?


British cycling discount..https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/membership


----------



## Doyleyburger (6 Dec 2015)

@Jason.T


----------



## Truth (6 Dec 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Scrub my dismissal.
> Just checked out the website. Mine is what they now call the "wind proof jacket". They used to sell it as "waterproof". The new one looks a great jacket for the price, with waterproof zips and seams etc. Bargain at £25.
> 
> Sorry.



Might be tempted then......


----------



## Heisenberg71 (6 Dec 2015)

Hmmmm...


----------



## simongt (6 Dec 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Scrub my dismissal.
> Just checked out the website. Mine is what they now call the "wind proof jacket". They used to sell it as "waterproof". The new one looks a great jacket for the price, with waterproof zips and seams etc. Bargain at £25.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2015)

I'd like to see it but i can't be arsed to look on that everything Halfords sell link.


----------



## Truth (7 Dec 2015)

Right then, I think I will give this jacket a miss then if they are suggesting the zips will leak!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (7 Dec 2015)

Because it's Christmas I generously screen grabbed it for you.
Offer ends today. I just reserved one to collect tomorrow. £25 I can afford to gamble.


----------



## Truth (8 Dec 2015)

There was an extra 10% off it between 12 and 2 today. Perhaps I should have taken a gamble then as it would only have cost me £20 with the BC discount on top as well


----------



## Heisenberg71 (8 Dec 2015)

My wife picked mine up today. What a cracker of a jacket for the money. 
All I need is some rain on tomorrow's commute to test it out. 

Very happy.


----------



## Truth (8 Dec 2015)

Will you stop tempting me !!! 
Let me know how it copes in the rain please mate


----------



## Heisenberg71 (8 Dec 2015)

Sorry. 
Typically we have now have no rain forecast until Thursday evening. 

Review to follow....


----------



## Truth (8 Dec 2015)

Stand in the shower with it on !!!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (10 Dec 2015)

So having done my rain dance I was granted my wish. this morning it poured down all the way into work.
I have to say the jacket was great! My top half was bone dry and no water soaked through. the stuff in my pocket also stayed dry. Its also really warm, maybe too warm. Not so cold tonight and I was sweaty when i got home. However it's not 'breathable' as such.

All in all, for £25 an absolute bargain. I am glad I took the risk.


----------



## Truth (10 Dec 2015)

Good stuff mate.


----------

